
Web page readability: Green text on yellow works the best - daliso
http://hubel.sfasu.edu/research/AHNCUR.html
======
vlad
I wanted to try to submit some links to this site, but decided to pass on this
one because of FOUR major problems with their study:

1) although the study excluded color-blind people from participating (???),
they mislead people into thinking it's a great color scheme for the general
population

2) they said the color combinations differ for common fonts besides Arial, so
it's not a good rule of thumb

3) computer LCD monitors could very well make green text on a yellow
background very hard to read even for people with normal vision

4) The effects of reading very long pieces of text were not tested

Reasons #1 or #3 alone means I would not use that color combination without
further testing with color-blind people as well as on older LCD screens.
(Note, the study is down at the moment so I can't double-check what I said.)

------
zaidf
Unfortunately, usability is as much about practical use as anything else and
so if green text on yellow increases readability but bores most users to leave
the site it's bad usability:)

-Zaid 

------
nickb
It just looks horrible. Usability is not plan readability. There's an esthetic
component to it as well.

